# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Byrun, mobile humanoid robot, Engineered Arts Limited, Penryn, Cornwall, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Engineered Arts Limited

----------


## Airicist

Byrun prototype 3 2014 

 Published on Aug 17, 2014




> Demonstration of the bi articulate system, shows active / passive compliance and force control.
> Byrun legs are modelled on the human muscle system and naturally extend in a straight line, greatly simplifying balance control.

----------


## Airicist

Byrun exercises and heel to toe walk cycle 

Published on Mar 17, 2015




> Engineered Arts demonstrate the latest capabilities of Byrun.
> A bi-articulate force controlled robot.

----------


## Airicist

Walking robot - Byrun update - Prototype V4

Published on Jan 23, 2019




> Engineered Arts director, Will Jackson, talks through where they are currently at with their walking robot 'Byrun'. Byrun is currently in it's 4th iteration

----------

